

Ask HN: What companies offer an API as a product? - jschwartz11

What companies offer an API as a product for some fundamental functionality (like Twilio, SendGrid, etc.)?
======
mtmail
Hundreds? There are even APIs for searching for APIs.
[http://apis.io/](http://apis.io/)

For example we offer geocoding, which is a small website around an API for
example.
[http://geocoder.opencagedata.com/](http://geocoder.opencagedata.com/)

------
lostpixel
A bit meta, but companies use someone like Sheet Labs to offer API's as a
product.

[https://sheetlabs.com/](https://sheetlabs.com/)

------
debacle
The API is never the product. It can be a huge part of the product, but it's
never the product itself.

------
rabidonrails
We do: [https://www.phaxio.com](https://www.phaxio.com)

------
chuhnk
Are you looking at a particular use case?

